# Housing



## earlybird (Oct 1, 2008)

This is our first year w/ beef, cows, well steers.   We're planning to get two calves (born in October/November) every year and slaughter them in the fall.  One of my biggest concerns is the very wet weather we have here in Oregon; we don't have housing for our cows as we were told we didn't need it.   This is the advice we received from several sources, is that accurate?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't necessarily agree. It does depend on your pasture and if there are pine trees they can get under for shelter but, I would recommend something. Our big heifers have a leanto type shelter we use in the winter with them so they can get out of the cold and snow. I know your weather doesn't get as cold but, in the spring, summer, and fall ours are on pasture with a stand of pine trees and that is often where they go to get out of the nastier summer weather. Other types of trees are good for shade trees. 

So look at your setup and ask yourself, do they have a place to get out of the bad weather or the hot sun? They really don't need something fancy.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 1, 2008)

if you have trees that can provide shelter.but if you have the time an money you can put up a 3 sided shed.an they should be fine.


----------



## earlybird (Oct 2, 2008)

I think we should think of a three sided shelter.  We do have trees, but they're oaks, they're great for summer shade, but  they won't be much shelter in the winter. 

Thanks for the responses girls.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 2, 2008)

You're welcome!




As for wynedott55 you might be surprised. A wynedott is a type of chicken.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 2, 2008)

looks down well i reckon im an old bull


----------



## kstaven (Oct 4, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> looks down well i reckon im an old bull


Better than being a steer!


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah


----------

